# Sweet Brute Long Wheelie



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

hey all, I saw this vid on a friends channel and HAD to share with ya. I loved it and hope you enjoy.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice. hope he has the catch can mod though! lol


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

That looks like Iowa.....Iowa suuuuuxxx


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

catch can mod it def needed for that type of riding.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

he must have his rear tire pressures dead equal lol. i can do pretty long ones on my trike but i always end up turning a little and have to set it down after a while before i hit the ditch ha.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> nice. hope he has the catch can mod though! lol


 that was the exact first thing i thought after like 5 seconds


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> nice. hope he has the catch can mod though! lol


 Jon, that is EXACTLY what I thought when I saw it. LOL


----------

